# webcam video is noisy [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi all,

I have a laptop with a "BisonCam, NB Pro", which used to work fine with:

mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:fps=30:outfmt=mjpg -vo gl2

I am not sure during which update this happened, but now when I run the command above the picture is extremely noisy. I double checked my kernel with http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam#Webcam_driver and it seems correct. I am not sure whether it is the driver or something else that needs to be checked/unchecked in the kernel.

mplayer plays regular videos just fine.

Any help is appreciated.

EfoLast edited by Efo on Sun Jan 20, 2013 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syn0ptik

lets try

```
-vo x11
```

----------

## Efo

Hi syn0ptik,

thanks for helping. -vo x11 didnt work; still a lot of noise.

With the following line 

```

 mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:fps=30:outfmt=yv12 -vo x11

```

I get

```

MPlayer 1.1-4.5.4 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

v4l2: your device driver does not support VIDIOC_G_STD ioctl, VIDIOC_G_PARM was used instead.

Selected device: BisonCam, NB Pro

 Capabilities:  video capture  streaming

 supported norms:

 inputs: 0 = Camera 1;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: MJPEG

v4l2: ioctl set format failed: Invalid argument

tv.c: norm_from_string(pal): Bogus norm parameter, setting default.

v4l2: ioctl enum norm failed: Invalid argument

Error: Cannot set norm!

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument

v4l2: select timeout

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

libavcodec version 53.61.100 (external)

Selected video codec: [ffmjpeg] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MJPEG)

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

v4l2: select timeout

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

[swscaler @ 0x7f8338bfd100]using unscaled yuv422p -> bgra special converter

VO: [x11] 640x480 => 640x480 BGRA

[mjpeg @ 0x7f83382cbf60]overread 8

[mjpeg @ 0x7f83382cbf60]overread 8

V:   0.0   4/  4 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

[mjpeg @ 0x7f83382cbf60]overread 8

...

```

----------

## syn0ptik

Why not make it wihtout 

```
outfmt=yv12
```

or try

```
outfmt=yuy2
```

on my it take

```

VO: [x11] 512x288 => 512x288 Planar YV12 

[swscaler @ 0xf24420]using unscaled yuv420p -> bgra special converter
```

----------

## Efo

Hi syn0ptik,

unfortunately that didnt work. Since it used to work, I think it is more of a kernel/driver problem...

----------

## syn0ptik

you may also try mencoder for capturing video in images and post there.

----------

## Efo

Not sue what it is, so I ended up downgrading mplayer from mplayer-1.1-r1 to mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1.

Now it is working like before.

----------

